# Ingenieurstudium Ja/Nein?



## Hähnchenkeule (11. Dezember 2008)

Hey an alle, ich hoffe der Thread ist hier im richtigen Forum es geht ja schließlich im näheren Sinne um Wirtschaft und Wissenschaft.
Ich bin jetzt in der elften Klasse, mach nächstes Jahr Abitur und überlege mir was ich studieren sollte. Interessieren würde mich vor allem das Ingenieurstudium.
Ich hab auch schon ein hübsches Büchlein mit vielen Berufen, die man studieren gelesen, aber schlauer bin ich dadurch auch nicht geworden
Welche Vorraussetzungen sind nach eurer Meinung erforderlich?
Ich bin in Mathe eigentlich ganz ok, in Chemie gut bis sehr gut und in Physik steh ich von den Noten her sehr gut. MIr macht besonders das kontruieren von Objekten, das Experimentieren mit diesen und Optimieren Spaß.
Nun ist es so, dass mir Mathe zwar durchaus z.T. Spaß macht, aber reines Mathe nicht so wirklich viel Spaß macht. Ich versteh das, was wir in Mathe machen, aber auf die Lösungen, die viel um die Ecke denken erfordern, würde ich von selbst nicht kommen, in Physik und Chemie schon.

Villeicht kann mir jemand von euch, der in die Richtung studiert (hat) helfen.
Vorschläge in andere Richtungen sind auch willkommen.
Das andere, was ich mal andachte wäre Pilot, aber da weiß ich überhaupt nicht, was da gefordert wird.

MfG Hähnchen


----------



## SilentKilla (11. Dezember 2008)

Da bist du ja wie geschaffen für die Bundeswehr.

Bewirb dich als Offizier in der Luftwaffe. Da kannste z.B. Elektro- und Informationstechnik, Luft- und Raumfahrttechnik, Bau- und Vermessungswesen, Informatik und vieles mehr studieren und eine Ausbildung zum Piloten machen.

Fliegen kannst du: Eurofighter, Tornado, A400M, Bell UH-1D, Cougar AS532.

Zum Studium: http://www.unibw.de/praes/studium/fakultaeten

 Zur Fliegerei: Luftwaffe.de - Startseite!!

Bei genauern Fragen melde dich einfach per PM. Zufällig bin ich Offizier in der Luftwaffe


----------



## DerSitzRiese (11. Dezember 2008)

Studiere Maschinenbau. Das dürfte deine Interesse und Stärken genau treffen.


----------



## Fifadoc (11. Dezember 2008)

Also als Mathematiker würd ich dir auch zu einem Ingenieur Studium raten.
Maschienenbauer oder sowas. Das ist zwar ein komisches Völkchen mit Flanellhemd und ohne Freundin, aber ob du dich doch in die Gesellschaft eingliedern willst, bleibt ja dir überlassen.

Das "um die Ecke" denken in Mathe ist gar nicht so schlimm. Die Denkweisen und Lösungsansätze lernt man mit der Zeit. Da gibt es halt ein paar standartwege, die auf den ersten blick nicht so klar sind. Nach 2 Jahren kennt man die aber. 
Dennoch: wenn du konstruieren willst, dann ist ein Ingi genau das richtige. An Mathe brauchst du zwar was und du wirst denken ihr macht die schwerste Mathematik der welt, aber ich weiss, dass es nur grundlagen sind.
Also im ernst: ich denke Ingi dürfte dir Spass machen.

Ob du das beim Bund machen solltest? Mir wurde davon abgeraten:
- Trimester
- Verpflichtung
- Nur mittelmäßige Bezahlung (im vgl zur Wirtschaft)
- stressigeres Studium

In Zeiten von Bachelors und anderem neuen Unfug gilt das zwar vllt alles nicht mehr, aber ich bin froh, dass ich frei für die Wirtschaft studiere. Ich kann in der Wirtschaft nachher gutes Geld verdienen und die leute werden gesucht.


----------



## DerSitzRiese (11. Dezember 2008)

Fifadoc schrieb:


> Maschienenbauer oder sowas. Das ist zwar ein komisches Völkchen mit Flanellhemd und ohne Freundin, aber ob du dich doch in die Gesellschaft eingliedern willst, bleibt ja dir überlassen.




Was soll das denn heißen? 

Ich bin Dipl.-Ing. Maschinenbau (Produktionstechnik). Weder Hemd noch Single.


----------



## Sash (11. Dezember 2008)

jo geh zur bundeswehr und werd ein männlicher dr. carter. und dann kommste zum sg programm zur pegasus nach atlantis da diese station als gemeinschaft betrieben wird.
ne spaß, aber was studieren usw angeht haste bei der bundeswehr nur vorteile.


----------



## SilentKilla (11. Dezember 2008)

Fifadoc schrieb:


> Ob du das beim Bund machen solltest? Mir wurde davon abgeraten:
> - Trimester
> - Verpflichtung
> - Nur mittelmäßige Bezahlung (im vgl zur Wirtschaft)
> ...



Bis auf die anschließende Verpflichtung, kann ich deine anderen Argumente nicht nachvollziehen. Trimester und stressigeres Studium kannst du schon mal zusammenfassen. Allerdings stimmt das nicht. Wenn ich "normale, zivile" Studenten sehe, dann haben die meist viel mehr Stress als ich. Das liegt zum einen daran, dass sie nicht auf dem Campus wohnen und so immer einen Arbeitsweg haben. Zum anderen sind viele der zivilen Studenten verpflichtet sich einen Nebenjob zu suchen, was die zeitliche Belastung neben dem Studium nochmal um einiges erhöht. Als Bundeswehrstudent entfällt das.
Es stimmt zwar, dass man schlechter verdient, als in der freien Wirtschaft, dafür kann sich das Startgehalt eines Offizieranwärter mehr als sehen lassen. Meine Eltern, welche schon über 20 Jahre hart arbeiten, verdienen netto mittlerweile weniger als ich. Ich bin gerade mal etwa 3,5 Jahre bei der BW und hab an sich noch nix gearbeitet.

Natürlich kann einem das Geld am A vorbei gehen, wenn man sich nicht berufen fühlt, die anschließenden Verpflichtungen einzugehen. Man brauch halt einen Faible dafür.

Nach den 12 Jahren Verpflichtung wird man, als E-Techniker zumindest (Ingenieur allgemein), mit Kusshand von der Wirtschaft aufgenommen.

Ich weiß natürlich, dass viele hier eine Abneigung gegen die BW haben, aber diese Karriere soll als ernsthafte Alternative gesehen werden.


----------



## Hähnchenkeule (11. Dezember 2008)

Vielen Dank schon mal für die Antworten!
Die Tipps helfen mir diesmal tatsächlich weiter. Ingenieur denke ich wird mir Spaß machen.(Ist ja noch ein bisschen Zeit)
Das mit der Bundeswehr muss ich mir halt wirklich überlegen. Gehalt steht bei mir an zweiter Stelle.
Bei der Bundeswehr hab ich halt die Vorbehalte, die wohl so die meisten haben.
Von unserem Jahrgang(die ich jetzt kenne) wollen hauptsächlich die zur Armee, die jetzt sag ich mal nicht ganz so helle sind. Die spielen in ihrer Freizeit alle nur CS und meinen das befähige sie Soldat zu werden. Außerdem sind einige von denen ziemlich rechts und somit mir unsympatisch. Ich möchte nicht mit solchen Leuten meinen gesamten Berufsalltag verbringen.
Andererseits habe ich im Spiegel und Stern auch Berichte über Soldaten gelesen, die überhaupt nicht dumm/dumpf sind und sich ihre Verantwortung vollstens vor Augen führen.(Afghanistaneinsatz)

mfG Hähnchen


----------



## STSLeon (11. Dezember 2008)

Ich wäre auch zum Studieren zum Bund gegangen, wäre ich nicht untauglich. Durch die neuen Studienabschlüsse ist ohnehin alles Stress pur. Der Vorteil beim Bund ist einfach die Bezahlung und die definitive Jobgarantie. Später kann man immernoch mit Berufserfahrung in die Privatwirtschaft wechseln oder dabei bleiben und sich über die relativ frühe Rente freuen. Zudem kann man noch viele geile Sachen beim Bund mitnehmen, wie sämtliche Führerscheine oder Sanitätsausbildungen usw. Im Endeffekt steht man sogar besser da, als bei einem BA- Studium

Mach ein auf jeden Fall ein Ingenieursstudium, das scheint perfekt auf deine Fähigkeiten zu passen.
Maschinenbauer ist wäre wirklich das richtige.


----------



## Fifadoc (11. Dezember 2008)

Hähnchenkeule schrieb:


> Vielen Dank schon mal für die Antworten!
> Die Tipps helfen mir diesmal tatsächlich weiter. Ingenieur denke ich wird mir Spaß machen.(Ist ja noch ein bisschen Zeit)
> Das mit der Bundeswehr muss ich mir halt wirklich überlegen. Gehalt steht bei mir an zweiter Stelle.
> Bei der Bundeswehr hab ich halt die Vorbehalte, die wohl so die meisten haben.
> ...



Ich hab meinen Wehrdienst auch bei der Luftwaffe gemacht. dazu muss ich sagen 
Luftwaffe ist NICHT die Bundeswehr.
Beim Heer sind weitestgehend irgenwelche geistigen Tiefflieger. Die hat man bei der Luftwaffe zwar auch, aber die sind da im großen und ganzen etwas lockerer. Wenn Bundeswehr, dann Luftwaffe.
Und die Tatsache, dass sich nur vollidioten vorher melden, ist im großen und ganzen normal. Hab von mehreren Offizieren und Unteroffizieren gehört, dass die Freiwilligen meist zu nix oder wenig zu gebrauchen sind.
Falls der Gedanke wirklich in Frage kommt, lass dich halt nicht ausmustern. Schau dir dann mal die 9 Monate an und entscheide dann.


----------



## Hähnchenkeule (11. Dezember 2008)

Dankeschön!
Bin hier wohl doch in einem Technikerforum gelandet


----------



## SilentKilla (11. Dezember 2008)

Fifadoc schrieb:


> Falls der Gedanke wirklich in Frage kommt, lass dich halt nicht ausmustern. Schau dir dann mal die 9 Monate an und entscheide dann.



Dem kann ich nur zustimmen. Falls du wirklich Interesse hast, kannst du dich als Offizieranwärter mit Widerruf einstellen lassen. Du bist dann zwar OffzAnwärter, bekommst aber bis zum Aufheben deines Widerrufes den Sold eines Wehrpflichtigen. Du hast aber immernoch die Möglichkeit, den Widerruf einzulösen, um als normaler Wehrdienstleistender weiterzumachen.

Steigst du allerdings nicht sofort als OffzAnwärter ein, kommst du in eine Einheit, wo auch Wehrdienstleistende sind. Als OffzAnwärter machst du deine Grundausbildung nur mit anderen OffzAnwärtern.

Wenn du zur Musterung gehst, kannst du dich einfach mal informieren lassen. Sei aber nicht zu leichtgläubig. Auf dem Kreiswehrersatzamt machen die einem ziemlich viel "Angst", was den Offizierberuf angeht.


----------



## Hähnchenkeule (11. Dezember 2008)

Ich lasses mir in Ruhe durch den Kopf gehen

MfG Hähnchen


----------



## Whoosaa (11. Dezember 2008)

Hähnchenkeule schrieb:


> Ich lasses mir in Ruhe durch den Kopf gehen
> 
> MfG Hähnchen



Mir geht es absolut genauso wie dir. Ich bin auch in der 11ten, und kann mich überhaupt nicht zwischen Mathematik- und Ingenieursstudium entscheiden. Wo oder was genau ich studieren will weiß ich auch noch nicht.
Manchmal überlege ich auch tatsächlich, ob ich nicht bei der Bundeswehr anfangen sollte, nur von Bezahlung etc. passt das überhaupt nicht in mein Konzept..


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. Dezember 2008)

Hähnchenkeule schrieb:


> Hey an alle, ich hoffe der Thread ist hier im richtigen Forum es geht ja schließlich im näheren Sinne um Wirtschaft und Wissenschaft.



Mir fällt zumindest kein Forum ein, wo er wesentlich besser passen würde und ein bißchen Abwechslung von Parteikampf kann nicht schaden 



> Welche Vorraussetzungen sind nach eurer Meinung erforderlich?



Nach meinen Erfahrungen mit dem studieren (bei mir Bio, lässt sich aber auf meine Freundin mit Politologie genauso gut übertragen):
Begeisterungsfähigkeit und Interesse für die Inhalte und Methoden, die wirklich vorkommen (Warnung: z.T. sehr große Abweichungen zu dem, was man sich als Schüler darunter vorstellt) ODER Aufopferungsbereitschaft und fleiß bis zum abwinken. (imho noch nen guten Psychiater bei letzterem Weg, aber irgendwie scheinen Leute das auch so durchzuhalten)
Ach ja: Gesicherter finanzieller Background ist heutzutage auch leider, leider ein wichtiger Aspekt, studieren auf Bafög kann richtig stressig werden und wenn man sich anguckt, dass z.B. Berlin jetzt die Bezahlung weiterer Professorenstellen zu 100% auf die Studenten abwälzen will...



> Ich bin in Mathe eigentlich ganz ok, in Chemie gut bis sehr gut und in Physik steh ich von den Noten her sehr gut. MIr macht besonders das kontruieren von Objekten, das Experimentieren mit diesen und Optimieren Spaß.
> Nun ist es so, dass mir Mathe zwar durchaus z.T. Spaß macht, aber reines Mathe nicht so wirklich viel Spaß macht. Ich versteh das, was wir in Mathe machen, aber auf die Lösungen, die viel um die Ecke denken erfordern, würde ich von selbst nicht kommen, in Physik und Chemie schon.



Weiß jetzt natürlich nicht, was die Ingenieurswissenschaften brauchen, aber aus meinem Überblick in den Naturwissenschaften (dank Nebenfächern nicht der schlechteste), braucht man aus Mathe in erster Linie fließendes Rechnen mit Logarithmen, Kosinus&Co, mehrfache und partielle Ableitungen und das Umstellen von Formeln.
Aus Physik das arbeiten mit vielen Buchstaben (bevorzugt griechisch) in einer Formel, wovon viele mehrere verschiedene Bedeutungen haben kennen, die vor einem Jahr das letzte Mal auch ausgesprochen wurde.
(Chemie ist vermutlich nicht übertragbar)
Prinzipiell bekommt man alles aus der Schule in der Uni nochmal beigebracht (bei partiellen Ableitungen bin ich mir grad nicht sicher, ob die überhaupt Schulstoff sind), aber innerhalb der ersten 3-6 Monate. (D.h. in vielleicht 40-60 Zeistunden von "Was ist eine Zahl" zu komplexen e-Funktionen)



> Das andere, was ich mal andachte wäre Pilot, aber da weiß ich überhaupt nicht, was da gefordert wird.



Ich auch nicht.
Aber zumindest die vom Bund wollten mich nach der Musterung damit ködern. Ich wollte die aber nicht 



Fifadoc schrieb:


> Also als Mathematiker würd ich dir auch zu einem Ingenieur Studium raten.



Manchmal habe ich den Eindruck, dass Mathematiker einen zu jedem Studium raten würden, nach dem man fragt, außer zu Mathematik 



> Ob du das beim Bund machen solltest? Mir wurde davon abgeraten:
> - Trimester
> - Verpflichtung
> - Nur mittelmäßige Bezahlung (im vgl zur Wirtschaft)
> - stressigeres Studium



Abgesehen natürlich davon, dass die entscheidende Frage wohl ist, ob man beim Militär dienen will - oder nicht, möchte ich noch anmerken, dass ein Mitschüler von mir am Ende nicht das Studieren durfte, was er wollte...


----------



## gata (11. Dezember 2008)

Ingenieurstudium  -  klar doch, immer und bloß nicht Schmalspur. Du wirst garantiert noch nach 30 Jahren Spaß an den beruflichen Herausforderungen haben.

Vielleicht hast Du Gelegenheit, in den Ferien in entsprechenden Ing. Büros mitzuarbeiten und reinzu schnuppern. Uni und FH Profs können sehr nett sein, wenn sie echtes Interesse feststellen.
Künftige Kommilitionen sind auch meist sehr nett und informieren, ebenso wie gestandene Praktiker.

Für Ings mit der Fachrichtung Bergbau oder Markscheidewesen wird der rote Teppich ausgerollt.

Informier Dich gründlich, es gibt mehr Fachrichtungen als man so allgemein mitbekommt und es kommen ständig neue hinzu. Am besten Unis  abklappern.
Vor ein paar Tagen war in der Welt ein Artikel, dass Hessen seine Straßen nicht sanieren kann weil Ings fehlen. Hamburger Landesbehörden übernehmen sofort.


bon courage !


----------



## Fifadoc (11. Dezember 2008)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Manchmal habe ich den Eindruck, dass Mathematiker einen zu jedem Studium raten würden, nach dem man fragt, außer zu Mathematik


stimmt nicht. aber jemand der etwas konstruieren möchte und mathe nur studieren möchte, weil er sagt "in der schule war ich ganz gut". hört nach meiner erfahrung nach 1 semester wieder auf.
Bei Mathe muss man ein großes logisches Verständnis haben und bereit sein bis zu 40 Std/Woche neben den Vorlesungen, zu Hause, an Übungszetteln zu arbeiten, um einen Beweis zu konstruieren.
Ach so: wer spass am Programmieren von effizienten Algorithmen hat, ist bei Mathe völlig richtig. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Abgesehen natürlich davon, dass die entscheidende Frage wohl ist, ob man beim Militär dienen will - oder nicht, möchte ich noch anmerken, dass ein Mitschüler von mir am Ende nicht das Studieren durfte, was er wollte...


DAs is echt hart. Ich hab nicht beim Bund studiert, weil die mir da nur so "Krüppelstudien" wie Elektrotechnik angeboten haben. Ganz ehrlich wollt ich aber was handfestes lernen und nicht von allem nur ein bischen


----------



## SilentKilla (11. Dezember 2008)

Fifadoc schrieb:


> Ich hab nicht beim Bund studiert, weil die mir da nur so "Krüppelstudien" wie Elektrotechnik angeboten haben.



Willst du mich auf den Arm nehmen??? 

Wenn ich mir andere Studiengänge angucke, dann ist E-Technik bei weitem kein Pappenstiel dagegen. Natürlich behaupten viele von sich, dass gerade ihr Studiengang der schwerste ist. Aber solche Behauptungen verbitt ich mir. Du kannst gerne mal ein Trimester E-Technik mitmachen. Dann wirst du nachher sicher anders drüber nachdenken.

Und auch bei der BW gibt es einen Studiengang, welcher sich Mathematical Engineering nennt. Hauptsächlich Mathematik, aber um den Studenten etwas Praktischens auf den Weg mitzugeben, habe sie noch elektrotechnische Inhalte.
Ist momentan noch in der E-Technik eingebunden, soll aber auf alle andern Ingenieurs-Studiengänge erweitert werden.


----------



## DerSitzRiese (11. Dezember 2008)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ach ja: Gesicherter finanzieller Background ist heutzutage auch leider, leider ein wichtiger Aspekt, studieren auf Bafög kann richtig stressig werden und wenn man sich anguckt, dass z.B. Berlin jetzt die Bezahlung weiterer Professorenstellen zu 100% auf die Studenten abwälzen will...



Als Maschinenbauer findet man sehr gut eine Stelle als Werkstudent. Diese werden meist sehr gut bezahlt und man sammelt wertvolle Berufserfahrung.


----------



## Fifadoc (11. Dezember 2008)

SilentKilla schrieb:


> Willst du mich auf den Arm nehmen???
> 
> Wenn ich mir andere Studiengänge angucke, dann ist E-Technik bei weitem kein Pappenstiel dagegen. Natürlich behaupten viele von sich, dass gerade ihr Studiengang der schwerste ist. Aber solche Behauptungen verbitt ich mir. Du kannst gerne mal ein Trimester E-Technik mitmachen. Dann wirst du nachher sicher anders drüber nachdenken.
> 
> ...



heute will ich dich nicht mehr auf den arm nehmen.
aber das war damals wirklich mein entscheidungsgrund. ich wollte mathematik oder physik studieren. also etwas, dass sich wirklich mit den grundlagen beschäftigt. ingenieur kam da nie in frage, da die aus meiner sicht für meine zielsetzung einfach "von allem ein bischen" machen.

heute weiss ich deutlich mehr, was die machen, auch wenn mir das dumpfe lernen von formeln, was da manchmal nötig ist, gar keinen spass machen würde.


----------



## DerSitzRiese (11. Dezember 2008)

Ich musste nie auch nur eine Formel auswendig lernen. Wir sollte nur immer wissen wo was steht (zu finden ist).


----------



## Klutten (11. Dezember 2008)

Da ich es wirklich interessant finde, wie viele Leute hier Spaß am Ingenieurs-Dasein haben, wurde soeben eine neue Interessengemeinschaft ins Leben gerufen:

PC Games Hardware Extreme - PCGHX Engineering


----------



## DerSitzRiese (11. Dezember 2008)

Klutten schrieb:


> Da ich es wirklich interessant finde, wie viele Leute hier Spaß am Ingenieurs-Dasein haben, wurde soeben eine neue Interessengemeinschaft ins Leben gerufen:
> 
> PC Games Hardware Extreme - PCGHX Engineering




bin drin


----------



## Klutten (11. Dezember 2008)

Kann man da keine Einladungen verschicken? Das muss ich gleich mal auf die Wunschliste setzen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. Dezember 2008)

Fifadoc schrieb:


> Maschienenbauer oder sowas. Das ist zwar ein komisches Völkchen mit Flanellhemd und ohne Freundin, aber ob du dich doch in die Gesellschaft eingliedern willst, bleibt ja dir überlassen.


 
Und so ein Spruch muss ausgerechnet von einem Mathematiker kommen.


----------



## DerSitzRiese (11. Dezember 2008)

Treffen sich zwei Geraden. Sagt die eine: "Beim nächsten Mal gibst du einen aus."


----------



## SilentKilla (11. Dezember 2008)

Fifadoc schrieb:


> heute will ich dich nicht mehr auf den arm nehmen.
> aber das war damals wirklich mein entscheidungsgrund. ich wollte mathematik oder physik studieren. also etwas, dass sich wirklich mit den grundlagen beschäftigt. ingenieur kam da nie in frage, da die aus meiner sicht für meine zielsetzung einfach "von allem ein bischen" machen.
> 
> heute weiss ich deutlich mehr, was die machen, auch wenn mir das dumpfe lernen von formeln, was da manchmal nötig ist, gar keinen spass machen würde.



Nagut 

Formel musst ich auch nie wirklich auswendig lernen. Es reicht doch aus, wenn man weiß, wo der Mist steht.

Von allem ein bisschen machen, ist in mancherlei Hinsicht aber nicht schlecht, solange es sich in gewissen Grenzen hält. Denn schließlich will keiner als Fachidiot bezeichnet werden, oder?


----------



## Klutten (11. Dezember 2008)

Wir sollten dem Zahlenverdreher erst mal beibringen, dass man Maschine *ohne *"ie" schreibt.


----------



## SilentKilla (11. Dezember 2008)

Klutten schrieb:


> Wir sollten dem Zahlenverdreher erst mal beibringen, dass man Maschine *ohne *"ie" schreibt.



LOL


----------



## Klutten (11. Dezember 2008)

@ Fifadoc
Bist aber trotzdem gerne eingeladen, dem studierten Mob beizutreten. Ich bin gespannt, wie viele User hier diesen Lebensweg angetreten haben - ist ja fast ein 2. Outing-Thread.

@ Hähnchenkeule
Du siehst hier im Thread also, dass man sehr viel Spaß am Studium haben kann - tu es


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. Dezember 2008)

Klutten schrieb:


> Wir sollten dem Zahlenverdreher erst mal beibringen, dass man Maschine *ohne *"ie" schreibt.


 
Tja, Mathematik hat halt nichts mit Maschinenbau zu tun.
Die Mathematiker sehen die Buchstaben vor lauter Zahlen nicht mehr. 



Klutten schrieb:


> @ Fifadoc
> Bist aber trotzdem gerne eingeladen, dem studierten Mob beizutreten. Ich bin gespannt, wie viele User hier diesen Lebensweg angetreten haben - ist ja fast ein 2. Outing-Thread.


 
Du meinst eher den Leidensweg. 



Klutten schrieb:


> @ Hähnchenkeule
> Du siehst hier im Thread also, dass man sehr viel Spaß am Studium haben kann - tu es


 
Jep, die Partys waren immer super.


----------



## Klutten (11. Dezember 2008)

@ quantenslipstream
Ich meinte die Interessengemeinschaft mit "studierter Mob"


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. Dezember 2008)

Ich meinte aber den Leidensweg im Bezug auf deinen Lebensweg. 

Irgenwie aneinander vorbei geredet, sorry


----------



## rob21 (11. Dezember 2008)

Soviel sei gesagt: Die halbe Moderation besteht aus Diplomingenieuren.


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. Dezember 2008)

rob21 schrieb:


> Soviel sei gesagt: Die halbe Moderation besteht aus Diplomingenieuren.


 
Und die andere Hälfte....?
Professoren... 

Äh, als Moderator muss man volljährig sein, oder?


----------



## emmaspapa (11. Dezember 2008)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Und die andere Hälfte....?
> Professoren...



Dipl. Ökonom, die ganzen Techniker haben doch einen an der Waffel


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. Dezember 2008)

emmaspapa schrieb:


> Dipl. Ökonom, die ganzen Techniker haben doch einen an der Waffel


 


*Techniker versammeln sich gerade und nehmen die Verfolgung von emmaspapa auf*


----------



## STSLeon (12. Dezember 2008)

Als Student von International Business stelle ich mich tapfer an die Seite von Emmaspapa, den schließlich reitet man auf dem Rücken der Ingenieure zum Erfolg!


----------



## SilentKilla (12. Dezember 2008)

STSLeon schrieb:


> Als Student von International Business stelle ich mich tapfer an die Seite von Emmaspapa, den schließlich reitet man auf dem Rücken der Ingenieure zum Erfolg!



Wir sagen euch, was wir gerne machen würden und ihr sagt, dass es zu teuer wird. Spielverderber


----------



## Pokerclock (12. Dezember 2008)

Es geht doch nichts über Gesetzestexte.


----------



## Fifadoc (12. Dezember 2008)

Klutten schrieb:


> Wir sollten dem Zahlenverdreher erst mal beibringen, dass man Maschine *ohne *"ie" schreibt.



Boah!!!!
Maschine Maschiene Marschiene Marschierne marschierne marschieren

Herzlich Willkommen in der Bundeswehr 


Außerdem bin ich kein Zahlenverdreher. Die größte Zahl, die ich aktiv verwende ist 3. Mehr Dimensionen brauch ich nicht für Strömungen 
Alles andere kann man toll in griechischen Buchstaben darstellen.

Ich werd mich aber mal mal in eurem elitären Club sehen lassen. Kann für euch nur förderlich sein, wenn einer da ist, der Ahnung hat


----------



## DerSitzRiese (12. Dezember 2008)

Fifadoc schrieb:


> Außerdem bin ich kein Zahlenverdreher. Die größte Zahl, die ich aktiv verwende ist 3. Mehr Dimensionen brauch ich nicht für Strömungen
> Alles andere kann man toll in griechischen Buchstaben darstellen.



Es gibt 3 Sorten von Mathematikern: die einen können bis 3 zählen, die anderen nicht.


----------



## Hähnchenkeule (12. Dezember 2008)

Leute ich muss euch leider aufklären. Ich bin von Google und sammle ohne euer Wissen Informationen über euch, um euch mit gezielter Werbung zu nerven.
Ab jetzt läuft hier nurnoch Werbung für CAD-Programme.

Ne Spaß, freut mich, dass es so viele hier gibt, die genau davon Ahnung haben, wofür ich mich interessiere. 
Früher wollte ich ja immer Spieletester werden, aber heute interessiert mich die Technik mehr als die Spiele selbst.
Allerdings muss ich PC-Spielen auch viel Gutes anrechnen: Ich war Dank Age of Empires immer gut informiert im Geschichtsunterricht, außerdem haben sie mich dazu bewogen noch Informatik zu machen. Informatik hilft einem unglaublich strukturierter zu werden, da man immer präzise einem anderen System die eigenen Befehle darlegen muss.(Struktogramme für Delphi usw...). Stolz bin ich aber eigentlich auf Ping Pong in TurboPascal, welches ein reines Textprogramm ist

Grüße Hähnchenkeule


----------



## SilentKilla (13. Dezember 2008)

Da ist die Informationstechnik sehr geeignet für dich. Da erfährst, wie das Innerste eines Computers funktioniert und du hast reichlich Gelegenheit dich im Programmieren zu verwirklichen.


----------



## Whoosaa (13. Dezember 2008)

Koennte mir bitte jemand den Unterschied zwischen Maschinenbauingenieur und Elektroingenieur erklaeren?


----------



## Klutten (13. Dezember 2008)

Der Maschinenbauingenieur kümmert sich um die Konstruktion von Allem, was man sich so vorstellen kann ...auch mal ne Brücke oder ein Hochhaus. Der Elektrotechnikingenieur ist eigentlich selbsterklärend


----------



## SilentKilla (13. Dezember 2008)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Koennte mir bitte jemand den Unterschied zwischen Maschinenbauingenieur und Elektroingenieur erklaeren?



Sind die Bezeichnungen nicht selbsterklärend? 

Ich kann dir ja mal erzählen, was ich als angehender Elektrotechniker genauer Informationstechniker alles so im Studium lerne.


----------



## Whoosaa (14. Dezember 2008)

SilentKilla schrieb:


> Sind die Bezeichnungen nicht selbsterklärend?
> 
> *Ich kann dir ja mal erzählen, was ich als angehender Elektrotechniker genauer Informationstechniker alles so im Studium lerne.*



Wenn es dir nichts ausmacht, gerne.


----------



## SilentKilla (14. Dezember 2008)

Oho, das wird jetzt viel.

*Lehrveranstaltungen des Grundstudiums:*

-Höhere Mathematik 1,2,3,4
-Gundlagen der Elektrotechnik
-Physik
-Grundschaltungen der Elektronik
-Praktikum Physik und elektronische Grundschaltungen
-Grundlagen der Messtechnik und Systemtheorie
-Praktikum Messtechnik
-Rechnerarchitektur- und organisation
-Theoretische Elektrotechnik, Grundlagen
-Einführung in die Energie- und Informationstechnik
-Einführung in die Informatik


Programmieren in C
Informatik für Ingenieure
Objektorientierte Programmierung
*Lehrveranstaltungen Hauptstudium Informationstechnik*

-Theoretische Elektrotechnik
-Mikroelektronik


Grundlagen der Mikroelektronik
Halbleitertechnologie (HLT)
Informationstechnische Schaltungen
-Kommunikationstechnik


Signale und Systeme
Kommunikationsnetze und -systeme
-Hochfrequenztechnik
-Angewandte Informatik


Rundfunkdienste
Software Engineering
Betriebssysteme
-Mess- und Regelungstechnik


Regelung und Automatisierung
Sensorik und Messsysteme
-Signale- und Informationsverarbeitung
-Grundlagen der Energietechnik (Isolationsbemessung)
-Grundpraktikum Informationstechnik

Interessante Wahlpflichtfächer für Informationstechniker:


Medizintechnik
Halbleiterspeicher
Analogtechnik
Biosignalverarbeitung
Methoden der künstlichen Intelligenz: Neuronale Netze
Kryptographie
Quantum Computing
Satellitenfunk
Nanotechnologie
Plasmatechnik
DRAM-Entwicklung unter wirtschaftlichen Bedingungen
HLT: Qualität und Zuverlässigkeit
HLT: Trends und Grenzen
und vieles vieles mehr
Ich hoffe das genügt fürs Erste. Wenn du genaueres zu einzelnen Fächern wissen möchtest, trau dich zu fragen.


----------



## AbakusvonRuegen (14. Dezember 2008)

Also ich bin Mabau-Student und mein Studium baut sich wie folgt auf.

http://www.fms.uni-rostock.de/msf/downloads/bachelor/modulkatalog_BA_MB_13.09.07.pdf

Is doch schon hartes Brot aber es lohnt sich wenn man ein Faible dafür hat.

MfG


----------



## DerSitzRiese (14. Dezember 2008)

Klutten schrieb:


> Der Maschinenbauingenieur kümmert sich um die Konstruktion von Allem, was man sich so vorstellen kann ...auch mal ne Brücke oder ein Hochhaus. Der Elektrotechnikingenieur ist eigentlich selbsterklärend




Um Brücken und Hochhäuser kümmern sich die Bauingenieure. 

Maschinenbau nach Wiki: "Aufgabengebiete des Maschinenbaus sind Werkstoffkunde/Werkstoffwissenschaften, thermische Strömungsmaschinen, technische Thermodynamik, Technische Mechanik, Strömungsmechanik/Fluidmechanik, Produktionstechnik, Mikrostrukturtechnik, Mess- und Regelungstechnik, Kerntechnik, Konstruktionstechnik und weitere Richtungen."

Ich hab mich aber für die Fachrichtung Produktionstechnik entschieden: 
Die Produktionstechnik gliedert sich in verschiedene Haupt- und Hilfstechniken.
Haupttechniken sind:


Fertigungstechnik
Energietechnik
Verfahrenstechnik.
 Hilfstechniken sind:


Informationstechnik
Fördertechnik
Handhabungstechnik.


----------



## Klutten (14. Dezember 2008)

Den Studiengang Bauingenieurswesen hat man hier mit der Begründung gestrichen, dass das auch jeder Maschinenbauer kann. 

An der Uni wird er wohl noch angeboten, aber da heißt es werden nur Künstler und keine Ingenieure ausgebildet. ^^

Ansonsten ist ja das Schöne am Maschinenbau die breite Fächerung der Aufgaben- und Themengebiete. Es stehen einem extrem viele Wege in der Industrie offen, was nicht jedem Studiengang möglich ist.


----------



## Whoosaa (26. Dezember 2008)

Neue Frage: 

Gibt es hier im Forum jemanden, der etwas mit Wirtschaft studiert, beziehungsweise irgendwie beruflich mit Banken oder Aktien zu tuen hat, und dazu noch bereit waere, hier ueber seinen Job zu berichten?


----------



## STSLeon (26. Dezember 2008)

Ich studiere Internationale BWL mit Schwerpunkt Finances, also alles was Finanzierung, Investitionen, Kapitmalmärkte und weil es soviel Spaß macht auch Taxation umfasst. Im Grunde must du während des Studiums gut mit Zahlen umgehen können und natürlich ein Interesse an Wirtschaft haben. 

Zum Schwerpunkt: Aktien und Banken, während des Studiums lernt man die komplette Palette von der Bewertung einzelner Aktien, Zusammenstellung von Portfolios, Bewertung dieser,Bonds, Zerobonds,  Leerverkäufe, Optionsgeschäfte. Das ganze ist im logisches Verständnis vorrausgesetzt nichts weiter als eine große Formellernerei. Solange du die Zusammenhänge verstehst ist das auch alles kein Problem. Das große Problem an der Sache ist, dass du insbesondere wenn es um Capitalmärkte geht, theoretische Modelle lernst und diese, wie man gerade sieht nicht funktionieren. Du lernst das Modell eines perfekten Marktes, d.h. Risiko ist diversifizierbar bis es nicht mehr existiert und einige andere Modelle und das kommt einfach nicht hin. 

Ein anderes Thema ist die berufliche Aussicht, die im Moment sicher nicht so gut ist. Aber nach dem Studium werden die meisten Absolventen in der Kundenbetreuung eingesetzt, du verwaltest das Geld deiner Kunden, führst an die 100 Telefongespräche täglich und während der Gespräche must du dich noch darauf konzentrieren was du da am Computer machst, was du verkaufst und kaufst.Zudem kommt das flüssiges Englisch vorrausgesetzt wird und du zusätzlich noch eine weitere Sprache können solltest, am besten natürlich Chinesisch oder Russisch. 

Kommen wir jetzt zu doch leider häßlichen Realität: Wenn du wirklich Kunden später betreuen sollst, dann must du Produkte verkaufen die dem Kunden weniger nutzen als dir. Du mußt Profit machen für deinen Arbeitgeber, deine Bank. Das ist relativ häßlich, weil es nichts mehr mit der Faszination der Märkte an sich zu tun hat. 

Ich persönlich will auch nicht für eine Bank arbeiten, sondern für eine Firma die Finanzierung auswerten und Portfolios zusammenstellen. 

Bei Fragen helfe ich dir gerne weiter


----------



## Whoosaa (26. Dezember 2008)

Naja, die Sache ist halt die, ich werde wie gesagt in 2 1/2 Jahren mein Studium beginnen, und ich weiss immer noch nicht genau, was ich eigentlich will. 
Zur Auswahl stehen:

Mathematik
Ingenieurswissenschaften
BWL oder Sonstiges, was mit Wirtschaft zu tun hat
Meine Ziele sind spaeter im Job, genuegend Zeit fuer meine Kinder zu haben, und doch bei sehr guter Arbeit einen Haufen Geld verdienen zu koennen - ohne im Lotto zu gewinnen.
Im Moment versuche ich halt einfach, so viel wie moeglich ueber die einzelnen Bereiche zu erfahren, da ich wie gesagt immer noch unentschlossen bin. Ich tendiere aber in der Reihenfolge
1.) Ingenieurswissenschaften
2.) BWL
3.) Mathematik
wobei Ingenieurswissenschaften einen guten Vorsprung zu den anderen hat. Sicher bin ich mir aber noch nicht..


----------



## Pokerclock (26. Dezember 2008)

Lass dir gleich sagen, wenn du BWL nimmst.

Unbedingt frühzeitig eine bestimmte Richtung einschlagen neben der reinen BWL. Das wäre:

Steuerrecht und andere juristische Schwerpunkte > Business Law
Personalmanagement
Finance und/oder Versicherungsrecht
Wenn du sprachbegabt bist eine internationale Ausrichtung (Mehrsprachig drei bis vier Sprachen)

Von Allem ein bisschen bringt dir gar nichts, außer einen Hartz4-Antrag.

Solltest du mehr über Wirtschaftsrecht/Steuerrecht wissen wollen, frag bei mir nach. Letztes Jahr ist der erste Bachelor-Jahrgang abgegangen. Knapp 30 Leute. Jeder von denen hat einen Job bekommen. Die besseren konnten sich sogar aussuchen, wo sie arbeiten wollten. Zudem war keiner dabei, den ich fragte, der weniger als 1.800 € netto im Monat als Anfangsgehalt bekommt. 

Einige befinden sich jetzt auch auf dem Weg zu den Prüfungen für Steuerberater oder Wirtschaftsprüfer.


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Dezember 2008)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> spaeter im Job, genuegend Zeit fuer meine Kinder zu haben, und doch bei sehr guter Arbeit einen Haufen Geld verdienen zu koennen - ohne im Lotto zu gewinnen.


 
Das kannst du dir mal getrost abschminken. 
Entweder du ziehst im Job richtig an, verdienst dein Geld und lebst ganz gut, auch wenn dann alles andere zu kurz kommt, oder du bist für deine Familie da, aber dann nur als Burger Bräter bei McDonalds.

Ich habe keine Stechuhr, die sagt, dass jetzt Feierabend ist. Ich habe gewisse Aufträge zu erledigen und es ist meine Entscheidung, wieviel Zeit ich dafür einplane, allerdings muss immer alles gestern fertig sein. 
Zuhause arbeite ich meist immer noch, so komme ich auf eine 60-70 Stunden Woche. Ist völlig normal und wird sich auch nicht ändern, oder du wirst früher oder später von der Firma aussortiert.
Schau mal nach Indien oder China, wie viele Ingineure dort jedes Jahr von der Uni gehen und anderen die Jobs streitig machen.
Meine Firma überlegt seit diesem Jahr, Stipendien für indische Studenten einzurichten.
Was also in 5 Jahren sein wird, kann ich mir schon ausmalen.


----------



## Fifadoc (27. Dezember 2008)

Also viel Geld kommt wirklich meist von viel Arbeit.
Jedenfalls speziell bei sowas wie BWL wirst du nur über arbeit an Geld kommen.

Bei Mathematik ist es wenigstens so, dass dort etwas anders gearbeitet wird. Im Bereich Forschung arbeitest du quasi nur an Projekten. Dabei hast du in großen Teilen der deutschen Industrie dabei feste arbeitsverträge von 35-40 std/woche. Quasi arbeitest du also von 8-16 uhr in der Firma. Zeit für Kinder würde dann bleiben, bei einem sehr ansehnlichen Gehalt.

aber auch da gilt: von nix kommt nix. Also alle, die ich da kennen gelernt habe, machen ihre vorbereitungen für den nächsten Tag halt abends noch... außerhalb der bezahlten Arbeitszeit.


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Dezember 2008)

Fifadoc schrieb:


> aber auch da gilt: von nix kommt nix. Also alle, die ich da kennen gelernt habe, machen ihre vorbereitungen für den nächsten Tag halt abends noch... außerhalb der bezahlten Arbeitszeit.


 
Was in diesem Bereich auch völlig normal ist.
Ich kenne keinen Lehrer, der nach der Schuhe nichts mehr macht.
Meine Frau hatte in letzter Zeit als Dozentin Vertretung gehabt und sie musste deutlich mehr machen als während ihrer Forschungsarbeit.


----------



## gorn (23. Januar 2009)

Kann jemand was zu den Unterschieden zwischen den verschiedenen Maschinenbau-Richtungen sagen?
Also allgemeiner MB, MB/Fertigungstechnik etc.


----------



## DerSitzRiese (23. Januar 2009)

Normaler MB ist meist ein Konstrukteur der an der Entwicklung/Berechnung/Konstruktion/Auslegung von Bauteilen und Baugruppen arbeitet.

MB für Produktionstechnik/Fertigungstechnik arbeitet entweder direkt in der Fertigung/Produktion und überwacht und optimiert diese oder aber er arbeitet an der Entwicklung/Optimierung von neuen Fertigungsverfahren/Produktionsmitteln.

MBer können aber auch im tech. Vertrieb oder im  tech. Einkauf arbeiten. Dieses Feld wird aber zunehmend von den Wirtsschaftsings. übernommen.


----------



## gorn (3. Februar 2009)

Sollte ich das Vorpraktikum schon machen bevor ich überhaupt weiß ob die FH mich nimmt? Das erfährt man ja recht spät und das VP dauert ja 3 Monate.

Aaaaber: Die Anforderungen sind ja bei den FHs verschieden (Dauer auf jeden Fall, vllt auch Inhalt?). Also vorsichtshalber das längste machen?


----------



## DerSitzRiese (3. Februar 2009)

Ja, besser wäre das. An welchen FHs bewirbst du dich denn? 

Bei mir wurde zum Glück meine Ausbildung anerkannt.


----------



## gorn (3. Februar 2009)

Aktuell stehen Esslingen, Aalen, Ravensburg-Weingarten und Karlsruhe auf meiner Liste.


----------



## Whoosaa (10. September 2011)

Ab Oktober Technologie- und Managementorientierte Betriebswirtschaftslehre an der TU München. 

Im Moment allerdings Wohnungssuche..


----------



## sfc (10. September 2011)

Gratuliere! Vorkurse auf jeden Fall mitnehmen, sonst könntest du Schwierigkeiten bekommen - auch wenn du als Badenwürtemberger weniger Bildungslücken aufweisen solltest


----------



## Whoosaa (10. September 2011)

Danke für den Hinweis mit den Vorkursen, so etwas hatte ich bisher noch gar nicht entdeckt.. ich schaue mal, ob es möglich ist, könnte allerdings knapp werden, wegen Wohnung und so weiter.. aber Anmeldung läuft noch bis zum 30.

Joa, BWler war ich nur 12te und 13te, den Rest leider in Berlin verbracht. Noch dazu nur 8 anstatt 9 Jahre.. naja, ich werd's schon packen. 

Die Vertiefung geht dann später im Studium btw in Richtung Maschinenbau.


----------

